# Forgive me, but I must add praise for NHT Xd



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

I just got my (used ) NHT Xd speakers, and I am now listening to all my music again, as if for the for the first time, and with a late-life revelation in sound.

Why, oh why were they discontinued!

You want the musicians in your room, these are for you!

I've heard lots of others, but these speakers, in my room, make me happier than I have been in a long time!

Specifics: I have them crossed over at 55 htz with an infinite baffle subwoofer system, and found that XLR connections were far superior to RCA (lost humm and hiss, big time). Haven't tried yet the alternative cross-over software available online, and in fact don't even know or care at the moment what i have...it's that sweet.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
NHT made/makes excellent Speakers. It has been an issue of Ownership changing hands several times in the past years. The NHT 3.3 and 2.9 were considered quite good in the audiophile circles in the 90's as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

If they look like this they _look_ like works of art also. This rookie has never heard of them but they look really cool...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The XDs are more than just a nice driver in a nice box. Their heart and soul is the DEQX-based active crossover. A DEQX is single handedly my most desired piece of equipment, so it's no surprise NHT's attempt at going active was so great. I would love to own a pair of the XDs!


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

That's right, GranteedEV. NHT did what everyone knows, in theory and practice, is superior to amps powering separate drivers via an internal crossover. The Xd speakers are part of an integrated system, that includes an active external crossover, provided by a processor also running equalization software (frequency, volume and phase compensation), and feeding the signal to an amp. All are in one box (actually, the subwoofer has a built in amp). These speakers sound as if they are a point source, not two two ususual drivers in a cabinet, because of this external crossover, and the EQ. Based on the data I have seen in numerous reviews, they have one of, if not the most, flat frequency response ever measured (25 - 20k Htz). 

The fact that you are buying a 'system' was probably the 'killer'. People are just resistant to change...

The pros having been using external cross-overs, EQs and powered speakers for ages now. But none look as good as the Xds, I'd wager.


----------

